# Toro 724 dump pic: repair, part out, or return??



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

End of the day pick. I’m sure there are issues. Is this model worth the time, or more value in parts?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Stout well built machine, looks like it has been stored indoors based on the condition of the chrome handle bars and control knobs.
Could be as simple as bad fuel or a wiring issue to get it running?
Running and operating you might get $150 -250.00, parting out probably more? Do you mind the hassle of selling parts?
Great machine for free if you enjoy working on these machines and plan on keeping it or gifting it to a friend or family member.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

an '87 I think. Those are very well made, but not easy to sell. I don't like the lever/engagement system in general on those models since it is different than most people are used too. And the electrical safety circuitry can be troublesome. But it looks to be in good shape.

I guess it depends if you want to keep or resell. And regardless, parts are worth way more than you paid.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

After a quick wash. Outside water off for winter, so buckets of hot water.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Do I have a big problem here? Never had this happen. Rodents?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I had a 524 version that I put a Hemi Predator on. I could not get used to the drive control where you need to put the shifter into the neutral detents in order for it to stop, so I sold it. If you have time to put a new fuel line and a $15 aftermarket carburetor, it might be a solid runner for someone.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

rwh963 said:


> Do I have a big problem here? Never had this happen. Rodents?


could be PO had pinched the wire with the housing. Or it just got flexed too much over the decades. Either way, needs new coil/wire, aftermarket are not expensive


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I pass these days on the old drum style Toros.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

nice enough machine for someone. if you decide against fixing or parting it out, offer it to someone here. by all means, don't bring it back to the dump. think of all of the hot water you just spent on it.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

paulm12 said:


> could be PO had pinched the wire with the housing. Or it just got flexed too much over the decades. Either way, needs new coil/wire, aftermarket are not expensive


Probably why it ended up discarded. Fuel line was off the tank, carb heater box a little loose. Probably couldn’t get it started and never figured a broken plug wire. Did notice the electric starter is missing.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*YEAH!!!! MAN!!! Keep that puppy and fix it up. It will out last you!! And Remember NO BLOODY FREAKING SHEER PINS In There. MMMMMMMM Kay👌👌👌👌👌*


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Oneacer said:


> I pass these days on the old drum style Toros.


why, and when the did drums get phased out?


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *YEAH!!!! MAN!!! Keep that puppy and fix it up. It will out last you!! And Remember NO BLOODY FREAKING SHEER PINS In There. MMMMMMMM Kay👌👌👌👌👌*


if i don't run out of time (i don't have a good indoor workspace, unless i park it next to the xmas tree!), i would like to give it a shot. as someone noted earlier, probably a lot more $ parting out the high value parts. resale value fixed is probably $100-$200. 

so far, i notice:

-broken plug wire. wonder if i can splice it.
-recoil rope is not snappy
-no idea about the carb
-probably needs new fuel and primer lines
-has a detached wire; maybe a ground?


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Echoing db130 - I had a similar vintage machine (826). Never liked the controls or the necessity of having a deadman. Very well built though.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Internals are pretty good. Rodent evidence, but not long term. Looks like a new carb. I bet they didn’t know the spark plug wire was cut. 
Interesting retractable scraper bar mechanism.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

just sold the restored 38080 with impeller kit for 260 was hard to sell got no calls ever on it should have got 500
i sold it to friend who just bought a house threw in the long arnold skids for gravel and delivered it
i also dont like those controls


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

paulm12 said:


> an '87 I think. Those are very well made, but not easy to sell. I don't like the lever/engagement system in general on those models since it is different than most people are used too. And the electrical safety circuitry can be troublesome. But it looks to be in good shape.
> 
> I guess it depends if you want to keep or resell. And regardless, parts are worth way more than you paid.


yup, 1987.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Is this loose wire, which was spliced and lengthened, a ground wire?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That is the live feed block, with wire coming from the coil .... the wires coming off it are to be grounded out at the off switch on the throttle control, as well as the on/off switch, and any other safety devices.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

The wires on the dashboard look good. This one wire seems to be the only one detached. Does it just get attached to a clean metal bolt?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

rwh963 said:


> why, and when the did drums get phased out?


*They did away with the drums back in 2005. One drum alone brand new is 300.00 buck. Had to save money somewhere.*


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Btw, move the oil breather plastic drain off the exhaust and in the down position.

What is that wire going to, i.e., where is it originating from? I see the insulated block looks normal. ??


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

Those are solid machines. My first was a 5-24 that had been Re-powered with an 8 hp Briggs. Yours is a little newer than mine (I had the bar tires). The control/interlock system is pretty well outdated. Mine lost most of the interlock system when it was Re-powered. So, it wasn’t so bad. Definitely worth fixing for a backup, loaner or resell.


----------



## numb3rs (Oct 25, 2021)

I had a 1991 8-24 so same chassis, different tec engine. Like everyone says, very well built. The interlock system is overly complex in a bad way. 
However, I prefer the gear control of that model. You can change speed or switch to reverse on the fly while blowing snow. It is especially good if you have non-linear shaped driveway or have to avoid a lot of obstacles (you have to back up a lot). With the clutch type control on newer machines, you have to disengage the clutch, select your gear, re-engage the clutch which takes a lot more time.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Suggestions? Don’t want to go down a rabbit hole. Comment on anything worrisome. And, would this be a candidate for a predator re-power? Or possibly one if my salvaged engines. Don’t know if this is a one or two shaft set up.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

engine is an h70.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just look ..... you will see the crank and a cam shaft if it is a two shaft unit.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

H70 should be single shaft


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Oneacer said:


> Just look ..... you will see the crank and a cam shaft if it is a two shaft unit.


building up my post count!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

tough call on this one. The head seems ok, would have to clean it up, and clean/lap the valves to know for sure. The coil and flywheel look like mice teeth and pee damage, and I hate that. Need to do some more exploring.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i wouldn't put any money into it. it would be best to assess the rest of the machine to see if there is any other worn out or damaged parts. it might be worth doing an engine swap with something you have laying around but not worth doing a predator swap.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

paulm12 said:


> tough call on this one. The head seems ok, would have to clean it up, and clean/lap the valves to know for sure. The coil and flywheel look like mice teeth and pee damage, and I hate that. Need to do some more exploring.


Yeah, there was a substantial mouse nest in the recoil housing.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I remember one time on one of my freebies, I always open the belly pan outside by my shop, as I know what can be there, and low and behold, a couple mice scurry off into the underbrush .... It certainly gave the feral neighborhood cats some activity I assume ....


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Dug this out of the engine archives.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Fire that baby up ...


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

80s vintage tecumseh? Dooo it

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

db130 said:


> 80s vintage tecumseh? Dooo it
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Not sure if 70s or 80s, but it is an H70


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

rwh963 said:


> Not sure if 70s or 80s, but it is an H70


i'm thinking 80s because i don't think the 1970s h70s had the primer bulb on the flywheel cover, although a better way to check would be to see if it has an ignition coil mounted outside the flywheel or if it has a magneto under the flywheel.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

unfortunately, the engine i brought is a single belt smaller shaft, while the toro is a larger shaft two pulley set up.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Decided to pull this out. Perhaps replacing it can get it started on the right path. Is this Part available new? And best way to clean top of engine?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Something like this perhaps? https://www.amazon.com/Ignition-Tec...t=&hvlocphy=1018295&hvtargid=pla-898031001313

Also, you could try taking the flywheel cover off of white Tecumseh engine to see if it has a similar ignition coil?


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

db130 said:


> Something like this perhaps? https://www.amazon.com/Ignition-Tec...t=&hvlocphy=1018295&hvtargid=pla-898031001313
> 
> Also, you could try taking the flywheel cover off of white Tecumseh engine to see if it has a similar ignition coil?


Yes, I did look around a little. The original one does not have a part number on it. I’ll see if I can dig that up. 

don’t feel like cannabilizing the other engine.  Don’t mind spending about $15 on a new coil.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

had time to research a parts site. looks like the ignition coil is solid state, part # 34443A


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

rwh963 said:


> had time to research a parts site. looks like the ignition coil is solid state, part # 34443A


Yes, the aftermarket 34443D version I posted above is the same thing; 34443D coil Replace Part Numbers: 34443, 34443A, 34443B, 34443C, 34443D


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

So, for this situation, should I go new or used original Tecumseh, or new aftermarket. Are the afters reliable? We are talking maybe $15 vs $30.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have yet to replace a Tecumseh ignition coil, so I can't comment on the quality of the aftermarket units. But if it was me, I'd spring for the new original Tecumseh. I think you could use it as a sales pitch, "...I have just replaced the ignition coil with a New Old Stock factory Tecumseh unit blah blah blah."


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Haha, 98% of snowblower buyers don’t even know what shear bolts are, never mind an ignition coil!!


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

decided to go with a used tecumseh off ebay for under $10 (including shipping!). gotta keep the DCA low on this one!


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

might grab a can of apple red rustoleum, just in case i want top delve deeper into improvements. hopefully the replacement coil will get her started. 

anyone want to suggest best methods for removing all that carbon?


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Did locate the proper starter motor in my parts inventory. #33328d.


----------



## numb3rs (Oct 25, 2021)

I'd say repower it with a predator. very simple bolt on with a shaft adapter. I'd be pissed if I sent all that money and time to fix that and it's not running right


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Slippery slope. Trying to hold on.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

numb3rs said:


> I'd say repower it with a predator. very simple bolt on with a shaft adapter. I'd be pissed if I sent all that money and time to fix that and it's not running right


I did shop used predators. I don’t mind cleaning up the older engine and spending $10 on a coil. To bad it’s not summer, then I could work outside and do some decent paint touch up.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

numb3rs said:


> I'd say repower it with a predator. very simple bolt on with a shaft adapter. I'd be pissed if I sent all that money and time to fix that and it's not running right


considering he is not keeping it it is not worth putting that much money into. if all it needs is a new coil to get it going that is pretty decent considering it is a 7hp.

as far as carbon if it really bothers you that much bring the piston to top dead center and scrub it off with a wire wheel or wire brush but i likely wouldn't put too much effort into it. that one actually looks fairly clean overall. it is just normal carbon. it is not like we are talking about rust or corrosion which are not suppose to be in the engine.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

crazzywolfie said:


> considering he is not keeping it it is not worth putting that much money into. if all it needs is a new coil to get it going that is pretty decent considering it is a 7hp.
> 
> as far as carbon if it really bothers you that much bring the piston to top dead center and scrub it off with a wire wheel or wire brush but i likely wouldn't put too much effort into it. that one actually looks fairly clean overall. it is just normal carbon. it is not like we are talking about rust or corrosion which are not suppose to be in the engine.


Who said I’m not keeping it!! If I can get it purring for $20 and a few hours, I may hang onto it. My only drum auger blower.


----------



## numb3rs (Oct 25, 2021)

Why are you looking for an ignition coil? Did you not have sparks?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

rwh963 said:


> Who said I’m not keeping it!! If I can get it purring for $20 and a few hours, I may hang onto it. My only drum auger blower.


i just figure since you continually keep dragging more home and selling them once you get them running this would just be another one of them machines. to me there is not really anything that special about it other than the spring loaded scraper bar. it is the only toro only feature that i think would be awesome on other blowers. otherwise really not much about them that would have me keep one. i had one last year that i save from going to scrap and while it was nice and clean and i enjoyed getting it running i didn't keep it. found it a new home once i got it all sorted out since i got other machines with better options.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

numb3rs said:


> Why are you looking for an ignition coil? Did you not have sparks?


Spark plug wire was chewed off.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

crazzywolfie said:


> i just figure since you continually keep dragging more home and selling them once you get them running this would just be another one of them machines. to me there is not really anything that special about it other than the spring loaded scraper bar. it is the only toro only feature that i think would be awesome on other blowers. otherwise really not much about them that would have me keep one. i had one last year that i save from going to scrap and while it was nice and clean and i enjoyed getting it running i didn't keep it. found it a new home once i got it all sorted out since i got other machines with better options.


I think you have me confused with Oneacer! I actually haven’t sold a single blower…though I would like to.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

rwh963 said:


> I think you have me confused with Oneacer! I actually haven’t sold a single blower…though I would like to.


i am not confusing anyone. with the posts you keep posting or making i would assume your fixing and selling the machines or part or your place would likely have to be looking like a scrap yard with how often you seem to find snowblowers or other projects to drag home. if i had space i would likely drag home more but thankfully i don't. i got 1 maybe 2 machines i am considering selling but others like my ariens 5/20 and mtd will likely be the only 2 i plan on keeping.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Fixing, yes. Listing some for sale, yes. Sold some parts, yes. Sold any blowers, no. Junkyard, no.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

rwh963 said:


> I think you have me confused with Oneacer! I actually haven’t sold a single blower…though I would like to.


How many running snowblowers do you have? If you don't want to answer, I totally understand. I'm in the same boat.

Perhaps a less revealing question would be, how many would you like to sell if you had buyers with cash knocking at your door? I have sold 3 this season already and would like to sell at least another 2 more.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Running, or using? i should do a list update since i have added some this past summer/fall. i also have an inventory of parts stripped from returned blowers.

besides a toro power shift and this toro 724, i believe all of my machines are fully capable of being pulled out of mothballs and used. i have a 2005 ariens 724 that has been my daily driver (and my first blower). i have three really nice 60s/70s ariens that i have in storage, as well as a really nice old snowbird. those are kind of my museum pieces.

i have several blowers listed, but have yet to sell one. i'm not listing them for $50, though. i could strip parts off them and make much more than the machines would sell for, but i hate to do that to a working machine, and it would be a lot of work for me.

i can do some other pics later, but here are a few pics in the meantime.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

as for "for sale" blowers, currently i have:

single stage murray $99
two stage Ariens ST824 $175
two stage Ariens 10M6D $175
two stage Snapper 8/24 $250
two stage Ariens Sno-Tek 20" $275


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

little bummer. received the coil, did the disassembly and install. after re-assembly, couldn't pull the recoil. after re-reading the ad, saw that part number was right for the tecumseh h50/h70, but ad noted the part came off an HSSK 50 engine.

the seller accepted my explanation, and promptly refunded the cost (less than $10). now need to find the RIGHT coil!


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

Xmas miracle! New used coil, new primer line (needs a new fuel line later with shut off), fixed the broken wire which apparently plugged into the coil (ignition key shut off?). 

Coughed out a gray cloud, then settled down. Carb seems good. Really needed animal repair and age related help. Idling outside. 

Should get an oil change and new plug. 
And yes, the interlock system is odd. May remind me of the older Ariens.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

(Had a recoil issue, see other thread). 

Grabbed a recoil assembly off of the Ariens Tecumseh H70 to see if it would be a match. Front looked the same, but rear was different (see pics). I don’t know if I was missing something off the other, but this replacement looks like a much better mechanism. Bolted on, and engaged. Engine started right up. 
So now I’m a little confused about the black recoil.


----------

